# i have a passion for exotic fruits what about you guys can you resist a ffull plate



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In the summer time deprofundis eat is fruit in spring here, i like extotic fruits, Dragon fruit yum, pomelo yum too, uglllys yum, ii have something wwhit agrume and eat same fruit orange and green apple is boring, i wanna try goji berry but can locate them litchi and so on..

So this trend is about exotic fruits you like and it's world wiide from azerbijan to zambia....

please post delicious fruits please , like deprofundis try these or these see hmm hmm , how can i resist a full platter of fruitssss.

Small pleasure in life ,hudge pleasure of real sugar discove.


:tiphat:


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

If you're into cooking maybe guava paste would be something you'd be interested in...you can make sauces with it or put it in pastries with cream or cream cheese.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How about a Mango or two?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

so is everyone changing their profile photo now?


----------

